
OMNI – Q&A: Richard Feynman on the True Meaning of Physics - dkarapetyan
http://www.omnimagazine.com/archives/interviews/feynman/index.html
======
visural
_But the thing that’s unusual about good scientists is that while they’re
doing whatever they’re doing, they’re not so sure of themselves as others
usually are. They can live with steady doubt, think “maybe it’s so” and act on
that, all the time knowing it’s only “maybe.” Many people find that difficult;
they think it means detachment or coldness. It’s not coldness! It’s a much
deeper and warmer understanding, and it means you can be digging somewhere
where you’re temporarily convinced you’ll find the answer, and somebody comes
up and says, “Have you seen what they’re coming up with over there?” and you
look up and say “Jeez! I’m in the wrong place!”_

It makes me happy whenever I read quotes like this of Feynman's.

------
volans
I've always found Feynman's unique way of explaining things, no matter the
topic, one of the best way of teaching. I'd like to see more "followers" of
his method, although you probably need to be Feynman to teach like him... and
that's quite hard to replicate.

------
killjoywashere
Minor point in case someone asks: he mentions "Werner’s granular meclosis". I
think he might be thinking of a transient mention he heard once of Wegener's
granulomatosis, but he's probably just making something up. Sort of like
George Lucas might have been naming midichlorians after mitochondria, and
misremembered the word, but it didn't really matter, and it's probably better
this way in both cases.

~~~
stevenwoo
Midichlorians versus mitochondria, arguably either are actually wretched
because he is saying being a Jedi is a genetic gift and no one else is
eligible. It's no different than the tradition of being suitable for ruling a
country solely by accident of birth via the European Middle Ages monarchies.

~~~
tnecniv
Was "force sensitivity" not a concept before Episode I?

I'm a Star Trek guy.

~~~
throwanem
Not outside the mostly deuterocanonical, and sometimes outright apocryphal,
"Expanded Universe". I think Episode I was the first time anyone postulated a
mechanism.

------
quantum_state
It's such a treat reading the conversation ...

------
anonymous_iam
It was a bongo drum not a conga drum.

